# 4 years old



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Chloe, born in July 2013, turned four years old last week. Due to our hectic schedule, we weren't able to celebrate it until today. She came into our lives at about 6 months of age. She was a fearful wild child. She is now a fabulous, much loved member of our family. She can still be fearful, she can still be wild, but she is also an important member of our family, she is wonderful with the grandchildren, she is a tireless pet therapy dog and best buddies with our other golden, Remy. Love this dog to the moon and back.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chloe!!!! Love the photo shoot. You wear those hats well. Beautiful girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday sweet Chloe! Love the birthday photos.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beautiful Chloe!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Happy, Happy, birthday, Chloe!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great Birthday shots. Happy Birthday Chloe.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Chloe!


----------

